# More "Birds at work"



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are some more pics I got yesterday. Eating, Mating, Flying, Resting, Nesting.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, these pics are amazing, I love the first one of the nesting dove!
And the little orange and brown bird looks very much like a canary. The furry little critters are really cute, too!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Aluz. The camera really pics up the colors. In person you kind of only see red in the bird. I believe it is a finch of some kind. We have lesser finches which look identical but are colored yellow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!
You are quite the photographer, Rick -- I'm in awe of your talent.*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Deb. It was about 5 in the morning and the sun had just peeked over the mountain when I saw the Love bird sitting up on top of the Ocotillo. I was sitting down in the shadows and he was just glowing in the sunlight. I instantly thought of you and Pedro and I took the shot .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*is that a wild lovebird? gorgeous photos *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great photos Rick...thanks for sharing....


----------



## Charsoar (May 30, 2014)

Oh man those are beautiful!! I love love photos!!!


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. I had to do a double-take on the first picture as at first I thought it was a Socorro dove! (Extinct in the wild since the 70s)


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *is that a wild lovebird? gorgeous photos *


We have a bout 50 wild ones at the property now. They moved in a couple years ago.



jonah said:


> Great photos Rick...thanks for sharing....


Your welcome .



Charsoar said:


> Oh man those are beautiful!! I love love photos!!!


Thank you.



ISOE said:


> Lovely photos. I had to do a double-take on the first picture as at first I thought it was a Socorro dove! (Extinct in the wild since the 70s)


That would be awesome if I got a picture of an extinct bird .


----------

